# Historical Theology



## Brian (Nov 2, 2004)

Where should one go for M.A. and eventually PhD work in Historical Theology? Is that the best route to take?

RTS? Westminster West? East?

On the doctoral level, where is a good place to go? Cambridge? Is it true you only do dissertation work there, no excess course loads? If Cambridge, which college? Trinity?

If anyone has any thoughts, I appreciate them.

May you find Christ to be your only comfort in body and soul, in life and death,
BRIAN


----------



## matt01 (Nov 2, 2004)

Welcome! (belated)

Speaking strictly of Historical Theology, Westminster West has an M.A. with that emphasis. That might be a good starting point.

Cambridge and the other "old school" universities have a certian charm and might make you appear better, but do they spiritually offer you anymore than Westminster, PA?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 2, 2004)

Whitefield and Greenville both have emphasis on that topic if you want to go that way.


----------



## matt01 (Nov 2, 2004)

Brian,

The first thing you should decide is what you would like to do with your degree. This could considerable alter your possible schools.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 10, 2004)

The only problem with Oxford of Cambridge (I applied there and was accepted) was that you have to have ALL the money up front both for school and for living expenses while you are there. Ahhhhhh, OUCH! That cancled me right out. Not only would that be expsensive for an American School, but it is twice as much for England due to the pound. In what I have accomplished thus far, I would see a degree from Whitefiled (Ph.D.) and a degree from Greenville (Th.D.) as ultiamtely being good or better than a Cambridge docotrate. Not only is it more schooling, but it is REFORMED. I went to Cambridge and met with the professor there in the discipline. They are liberal! 

My desire is to teach Historical Theology and Chruch History (with an empahsis on you know what - Puritanism) after I finish those two degrees.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 10, 2004)

Matthew,

Do you really need the ThD? Isn't the PhD enough? Why "waste" the years?


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Nov 11, 2004)

> Do you really need the ThD? Isn't the PhD enough? Why "waste" the years



What is the difference between a PhD and a ThD? Also, why do so few schools offer ThDs. Most only offer the Phd.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 11, 2004)

Paul, here is the thing - my deisre is not to teach at a "seminary" or "university." My desire is to teach at a REFORMED semianry. So, my options, as limited as they are since we have - what - 6 or 7 of them, is based on the group I want to be associated with. I don't need a liberal degree.

Fred, I'd like to have both. In the meantime, after the first, I am not sure what God would do. Maybe something, maybe nothing. In either case, I want to have both a Ph.D. emphasis on histroical thoelogy and a Th.D. emphasis on systematics.

Ph.D. is philosophy oriented.
Th.D. is theologically oriented.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 11, 2004)

Just my two cents:

I don't think the schools you mention are that important, but you could get away with a PhD program in an evangelical school/seminary (say, Southern).

But that coming from a man that would rather walk over broken glass than do a PhD program.

Fred (B.A., M.A., J.D., M.Div (expected 2006))


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> Matt,
> 
> From my understanding, and correct me if I'm wrong, but the profs at WTS weast (at least) have said that they are looking for guys comming out of, say, Cambridge, Oxford, Harvord, Yale, Princeton, etc. They say that those are the only places to receive "quality" education.
> ...



I would not doubt it. Why would "Refoemed" Schools, then, want teachers that have recieved a liberal, non-reformed educaiton?


----------

